# MTB-Wochenende im Winter



## mikkael (22. November 2004)

Hallo Gemeinde,

wie vor einigen Wochen im Feierabendthread kurz angekündigt, gäbe es eventuell eine relativ kostengünstige Gelegenheit eine 'MTB-Flugreise' im Winter zu organisieren. 

Es handelt sich hier um:


Verlängertes Wochende (Do-So o. Do-Mo)
2 bis 3 volle Biketage vor Ort
wenn möglich alle Touren auf vorhandene Trails, keine Sucherei
Warmes Zielgebiet
Max. 4 Std. Flugdauer
Kosten im vertretbaren Bereich

Meine erste Gedanke hier, war die *Kanaren* (Teneriffa, Gran Canaria oder am liebsten La Palma), wo der Winter sehr mild ist: ~20+°C tagsüber, 4 Std. Flug aus Düsseldorf/Köln, viele & bekannte Trails, Bikeshops und eventuell etwas einfachere aber günstige Unterkünfte. 

Da einige Inseln (Teneriffa und Gran Canaria) öfters, d.h. mehrmals wöchentlich von der gleichen Fluggesellschaft angeflogen werden, könnte man die Flüge passend kombinieren. 

Bei kürzeren Aufenthalten (weniger als  eine Woche) gibt es allerdings auch einige Nachteile: evtl. Gabelflüge mit schlechten Flugzeiten (von Köln hinfliegen, nach Düsseldorf zurück o.u. bzw. o.ä.), die Abflugtage können ungünstig sein (Donnerstag hin Dienstag zurück usw.) und solche Flugkombinationen sind nur in der Nebensaison in begrenzter Anzahl verfügbar und nicht immer sehr günstig.

Es gibt eventuell andere Zielgebiete (Süditalien, Mallorca, Südtürkei, Kreta), wo die Sonne mehr scheint als bei uns, aber wo gibt es annährend die Infrastruktur oder die geilen Trails? Mallorca wäre eine gute und absolut kostengünstige Alternative, aber erst im Frühjahr (ab Ende März).

Hier wollte ich mal wissen, wie unsere Bereitschaft ist und wir generell zu dieser Idee stehen:

Wie viel darf eine solche Reise kosten?
Biketransport im Flug oder Bikemiete vor Ort?
Trails auf eigene Faust erkunden oder geführte Touren?
Nur der Flug (dann auf eigene Faust) oder mit Unterkunft?
Wenn mit Unterkunft, Verpflegung vor Ort: mit oder ohne?
Minimum Biketage vor Ort?

Als Termin stelle ich mir mitte Januar bis Mitte März vor (außer Fasching).

Ich würde mich auf konstruktive Vorschläge* freuen.

Mir geht es hier um zu erfahren, wie weit unsere Vorstellungen von der touristischen Wirklichkeit entfernt sind und ob so eine Reise mit unseren gemeinsamen Vorstellungen zu organisieren wäre. Es besteht hier weder kommerzielles Interesse noch andere Vorhaben; geht primär ums Biken und für den WP zu punkten . Eine Gruppe (um ca. 15 Personen) könnte eventuell preisliche Vorteile bringen, wobei das ist hier nicht sehr wahrscheinlich.

Wenn wir hier alle unsere Winter-Biketräume vernichtend ausdiskutiert haben, kann ich mit einer 'zügigen' Vorbereitung beginnen, hoffentlich mit einem passendem Abschluß 

VG Mikkael


*Hier einige absurde Ideen zu 'Vorschlägen': nützliche Connections hier oder vor Ort (z.B. im 'Reisen & Reviere-Thread'), Test-Bikes von Herstellern, Inventar bzw. Bikekoffer für den Transport usw usw


----------



## Ploughman (23. November 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Gemeinde,
> 
> wie vor einigen Wochen im Feierabendthread kurz angekündigt, gäbe es eventuell eine relativ kostengünstige Gelegenheit eine 'MTB-Flugreise' im Winter zu organisieren.


Hallo Mikkael,

sicherlich ein guter Gedanke. Ich hatte mir letzten Karneval den Arsch an der Mosel in Hunsrück und Eifel abgefroren, da kommt der Wunsch nach Wärme auf...Es ist so ein Erfahrungswert von mir, das i.d.R. speziell für die Anreise oft dann doch ein ganzer Tag draufgeht, zumindest nicht mehr viel Zeit für Tageslichtaktivitäten bleibt. Kanaren sind natürlich schön warm, allerdings auch sehr "sandig", wieviele Ketten nehmen wir mit  ? Da es ja ein Bike- und kein Badeausflug sein soll, bietet sich auch Südfrankreich an. Denke mal, dass diverse Airports (Toulouse, Perpignan, Montpellier, Avignon, Marseille) angesteuert werden, die allesamt eine ideale Bikeumgebung bieten. Grundsätzlich ist Festland preiswerter als Insel und zu der Zeit definitiv nicht touristisch überlaufen. Spanien und Italien (z.B. Gerona, Pisa) sind natürlich auch gute Kandidaten, Elba ist mein Geheimtipp  .

Bike mieten  ? Zwar haben unsere eigenen Böcke auch mal Allüren, aber wenn du so ein richtig fieses Teil erwischst, hat's sich mit dem Spaß.

Zeitraum: Mitte März beginnen dieses Jahr schon die Osterferien, da mag der ein oder andere schon was geplant haben ...

Ciao
Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_SIT (23. November 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> ... Als Termin stelle ich mir mitte Januar bis Mitte März vor (außer Fasching).
> ...



Für mich wäre auch Fasching kein Problem - Hauptsache, ich bin Karneval in Kölle!     

Spaß beiseite und auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass jetzt einige sagen: Neee, nicht schon wieder!    
Aber wenn es wirklich auch der Februar oder März sein darf - am Gardasee kann es um diese Zeit schon herrlich warm und durchaus auch um die 15-20 Grad haben. Nicht umsonst testet die BIKE hier immer im Februar die neue Federgabelgeneration.
Bei 3 bis 4 Tagen Aufenthalt ein wirklich günstiges Vergnügen: man braucht nicht fliegen, ist in 9 - 10 Stunden mit dem Auto da, hat keinen umständlichen Bike-Transport im Flieger und die "Trailgüte" steht ja nun wirklich ausser Frage. Und viel mehr als 200,-  fixe Kosten dürften dabei am Ende nicht herausschauen ...
Die Partymeile hat zwar noch nicht komplett geöffnet, aber man ist ja auch nicht zum Spaß da, oder?!   

Für Tipps oder Anregungen stehe ich zur Verfügung.

Stefan


----------



## hardy_aus_k (23. November 2004)

Hallo Mikkael,

gerade ist mir eingefallen, dass da noch etwas offen ist. Also zur Sache:

Wie viel darf eine solche Reise kosten?

--> umsonst ist nur der Tod und der kostet das Leben; kann ich schwer einschätzen; pro Biketag 100  inkl. Fahrtkosten ?

Biketransport im Flug oder Bikemiete vor Ort?

--> kommt stark auf die Qualität der Bikes vor Ort und die Kosten an; bequemer fände ich schon die Variante der Bikemiete; möchte mich aber auch nicht mit defekten Bikes herumärgern; also Mikkael, du leihst Dir dann besser ein Bike   

Trails auf eigene Faust erkunden oder geführte Touren?

--> beides hat seinen Reiz; würde ich davon abhängig machen, wie bikemäßig das Gebiet erschlossen ist und ob es GPS-Tracks gibt; ggf. mal einen Tag mit Führer

Nur der Flug (dann auf eigene Faust) oder mit Unterkunft?

--> da ziehe ich ganz klar das Rund-um-sorglos-Paket vor; wenn ich noch eine Unterkunft suchen muss, bin ich genervt; ideal wäre es, wenn wir alles organisiert haben: wir kommen aus dem Flieger, dann Transfer ins Hotel; einchecken in fünf Minuten; ab auf die bereitstehenden Bikes   

Wenn mit Unterkunft, Verpflegung vor Ort: mit oder ohne?

--> auch hier ziehe ich das Rund-um-sorglos-Paket vor

Minimum Biketage vor Ort?

--> mindestens drei Tage plus Anreise/Abreise, damit sich der Aufwand lohnt

Wie auch immer, ich würde mich wahnsinnig freuen, wenn die Sache funktionieren würde. Zeitlich fände ich den März ideal, da ich jeweils im Januar und Februar skifahren werden.

Um die Sache ins Rollen zu bringen, fände ich es wichtig, dass die Interessenten sich bekennen. Dann kann auch geplant werden.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Happy_User (24. November 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

 bin auch an einer sonnigen Region im nächsten Jahr interessiert. Als Alternative / Option zu den Kanaren würde ich auch die Türkei ins Spiel bringen. Von dem Veranstalter können wir in den nächsten Tagen einen Erfahrungsbericht bekommen, da rayc gerade dort ist. Von den Touren wird wohl alles angeboten,lang kurz, etc. Und es sind dan alles vor-der-haustür Touren. 

 Zum Bike, würde ich gerne mein eigenes mitnehmen. Da weiß man, was man hat. Allerdings dürften die Flugkosten bei einem langen Wochenende sehr hoch sein. So Pauschalreisen werden ja immer erst in der zweiten oder gar dritten Verlängerungswoche günstig. Halt das Kerosin. HLX Konditionen werden wir da wohl generell nicht bekomme.
 Eine Flucht auf Fasching dürfte den Preis noch einmal erhöhen, da dies mitlerweile viele so machen. Halt Trendy.

 Grüße

 Holger


----------



## mikkael (24. November 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> ..bin auch an einer sonnigen Region im nächsten Jahr interessiert. Als Alternative / Option zu den Kanaren würde ich auch die Türkei ins Spiel bringen.



Hallo Holger,
die Überlegungen gehen auch in Richtung Türkische Riviera. Hier gibt es einige Vorteile was Hotelqualität bzw. -konditionen, Transfers und Fahrradtransport angehen, aber Nachteile was das Wetter im Februar bzw. Anfang März angeht (regnerisch).

Ich habe bei uns einwenig recherchiert, jetzt etwas konkreter zur *Türkei*: 
Hier wäre ab *Düsseldorf* z.B. einen *Freitag-Dienstag-Termin* mit 3 kompletten Biketagen in Side möglich, wie z.B. den *11.-15.02.* oder *18.-22.02.* oder *25.02.-01.03*, oder eben etwas später. Viele Rückflüge sind in der Früh, daher es lohnt sich nicht -wenn es 3-Biketage sein soll- einen klassischen Donnerstag-Sonntag Termin zu organisieren, oder besser gesagt: aus Flugtagen werden es keine Biketage! (Flugdauer: etwa 3 Stunden)

Wenn es hier keine allgemeine Abneigung zu Türkei gibt, kann ich im preislichen Bereich auch etwas konkreter werden, damit wir vorab eine Idee haben.

*Nun, egal wohin:* um einen vernünftigen Fahrradtransport über die Bühne zu bringen benötigen wir aber viele *Bike-Koffer*, wenn möglich Hardcase. Wer kann hier mehr und vernünftige Koffer besorgen als nur für sich selbst?

VG Mikkael


----------



## hardy_aus_k (24. November 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

so sehr ich auch die Kollegen vom Team "Tomburg", "WBTS" und "Böse Männer" (die aber nicht wirklich) schätze, wir sollten den Termin so wählen, dass möglichst viele Feierabendbiker können und möglichst wenig von den genannten Teams   

Selbst werde ich wohl eher nicht mitfahren können, da die genannten Termin, um meinen Skiurlaub herum sind   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## mikkael (24. November 2004)

@hardy
wir können auch später, die Termine sind eher Beipieltermine. Ab Mitte März sind überall Osterferien, da wird es schwer, teurer usw.

Volker und ich, wir haben uns gerade die Mietpreise bei Biketeam-Türkei angeschaut. Die vermieten *Bergwerk* und *Canyon* Bikes; Hardtails für 30-40, Fullies für 65-90 *pro Woche!* inklusive Wartung usw. ich glaube, wenn man diese Preis auf Tagespreise runterrechnet, lohnen sich die Strapazen fast nicht, das eigene Bike mitzunehmen.

Volker besteht drauf in so einem Hotel zu wohnen, wo es ein Ergometer gibt; sollte das Biken wetterbedingt nicht möglich sein, will er brav seine Punkte im Wellness-Bereich erzielen.  

VG Mikkael


----------



## Spiridon64 (24. November 2004)

Die Idee mit einem verlängerten Winterbike-Wochenende im Süden finde ich gut. Habe gerade wieder Berichte über die Kanaren gelesen. Aber Türkei würde ich auch machen.
Bis Weihnachten müsste ich wissen, ob ich weiter in Deutschland arbeiten werde, ansonsten könnt Ihr dann zum Biken nach Katar kommen  
Sofern ein Bike-Verleih ordentliche Bikes vermietet, würde ich diese Variante bevorzugen.

Grüsse

Christoph


----------



## Ploughman (24. November 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> so sehr ich auch die Kollegen vom Team "Tomburg", "WBTS" und "Böse Männer" (die aber nicht wirklich) schätze, wir sollten den Termin so wählen, dass möglichst viele Feierabendbiker können und möglichst wenig von den genannten Teams
> 
> ...


@hardy

werde mir deine Wertschätzung merken, falls ich dich irgendwann nochmal guiden darf  . 

Wegen dem Ausflug kann ich dich beruhigen: ich plane - aufgrund einer vermutlich wieder recht akzeptablen Regelung - Karneval auf dem Rad zu feiern, der Termin, der ja bereits ausgeschlossen wurde. Und ab Mitte März bin ich am Mittelmeer (sowie der Herr Delgado auch  , der ist aber auf 'ner Insel) und am 5. Mai startet die angekündigte Etappenfahrt.

Ciao
Ploughman


----------



## Handlampe (24. November 2004)

Februartermin fänd ich in Ordnung. Will aber erstmal warten, was mikkael zu den Preisen sagt, weil: 
Dez: Skiurlaub 
März: Trainingscamp mit dem RR und dem TT am Mittelmeer


...irgendwann sind dann auch meine finanziellen Mittel erschöpft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (24. November 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Will aber erstmal warten, was mikkael zu den Preisen sagt..



Ich werde den definitiven Preis für Türkei spätestens am Freitag sagen. Ich gehe jedoch davon aus, dass es* sich um die 300 (+/-) euro bewegen wird. Es heisst hier: Flug, Hotel, Verpflegung, Transfers und eventuell Biketransport. Bikemiete und Tourführung (wenn überhaupt) sind extra.

Das hier ist nur eine grobe Richtung.

VG Mikkael


----------



## hardy_aus_k (24. November 2004)

@Mikkael

Preis ist absolut in Ordnung. Was bleibt, ist nur ein passender Termin   

Für mich kommt leider nur ab dem 09.03 in Frage. Ist wahrscheinlich nicht nachvollziehbar, aber Skifahren hat einfach eine höhere Priorität.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Fietser (25. November 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Ist wahrscheinlich nicht nachvollziehbar, aber Skifahren hat einfach eine höhere Priorität.
> Gruß
> Hardy


Aber doch wohl hoffentlich NUR Langlauf .. ordentlich punkten für Euer Team!  

Fietser,
heimlicher Fan der Feierabendbiker...


----------



## mikkael (26. November 2004)

Also die erste konkrete Alternative ist da:

Verlängertes *MTB-Wochenende* in Side, Türkei - 

*Termine zur Auswahl:* 11.02.-15.02., 18.02.-22.02. oder eventuell 04.03.-08.03.

*Abflüge:* ab Düsseldorf um 10.20 Uhr an Antalya um 14.40 Uhr, Rückflug ab Antalya um 04.15 an Düsseldorf um 07.00 Uhr (Flugdauer etwa 3 Std, Zeitdifferenz +1 Std.). Beide Flüge sind Direktflüge mit Onur Air, die Flugzeiten ohne Gewähr.

*Hotel: Club Grand Side* oder *Grand Aqua Club* - offizielle Landeskategorie 5-Sterne, All-Inclusive-Verpflegung (Frühstück, Mittag, Abend + lokale Getränke fast rund um die Uhr), etwa 300m von Strand. Im Hotel gibt es kein Bike-Werkstatt!

*Richtpreis** inklusive Flug von Düsseldorf, 4 Übernachtungen im Hotel, All-Inclusive-Verpflegung, Transfers und evtl. Biketransport (vor Ort und im Flug / nur im gesichertem Hardcasekoffer), Flugsicherheitsgebühren pro Person * 275.-* im Doppelzimmer - / März Termin +20.-/30.-; Einzelzimmer auf Anfrage.

*Maximal Teilnehmerzahl:* 8-10. Mehr geht leider nicht, man braucht Personal Ausweis oder Pass (für dt. Staatsbürger)

*Bikemiete vor Ort:* Richtpreise für 3 Tage um 45-60 Fully, 25-45 Hardtail

*Biketouren vor Ort* werden wir von 'Biketeam Türkei' vor Ort hinzubuchen.

Es wird für diese Reise *keine öffentliche Ausschreibung* oder *öffentliches Angebot* geben, damit die Plätze bevorzugt von uns belegt werden können. Also nicht: First come, first serve! Das Wort *'von uns'* zum allgemeinen Verständnis (oder gerade um Mißverständnisse zu vermeiden): ich nenne es 'gleichgesinnte IBC'ler aus unserem Gebiet', also Feierabendbiker, Wbts, Tomburg usw usw zum biken, kein Rennrad! Alle persönlichen Anfragen bez. Details, Buchung, Transport usw also bitte per PM oder per e-mail an [email protected].

So bald der Termin fix ist: Anmeldungen bitte mit Name (exakt wie auf'm Pass), Anschrift, Telefonnummer, Handynummer per PM oder Mail zu mir. Die Reisebestätigung/Rechnung erfolgt per Post, die Reise muss dann spätestens 2 Wochen vor der Reise per Überweisung bezahlt werden. 

Wichtig dabei ist, dass ich's spätestens bei der Anmeldung wissen muss, ob man sein Bike mitnimmt oder ein Bike mietet. Eine nachträgliche Änderung könnte -a- kostenpflichtig sein, -b- u.U. nicht möglich sein.

Das war's vorerst. Sollte das hier auf Zustimmung stossen, können wir bald mit der Abwicklung beginnen. Wenn nicht, dann eben weiterschauen.. 

Viele Grüsse

Mikkael



*Richtpreise: Hier kann noch geringfügige Änderungen geben. Sollte alles günstiger ausfallen, organisieren wir vor Ort einen kleinen Feier!


----------



## hardy_aus_k (26. November 2004)

Hallo Mikkael,

terminbedingt scheide ich aus dem Rennen aus   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## mikkael (29. November 2004)

Hier einige weitere Informationen zur MTB-Reise:

1. Einzelzimmerzuschlag für die 4 Nächte: EUR 40.-
2. Biketransport ist inklusive, keinen Aufpreis!

VG Mikkael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (29. November 2004)

Hallo Mikkael,

ischt mir vom Preis/Leistungsverhältniss zu teuer; wenn dumm läuft, zahlt man für 3 Fahrtage ca. 350 EUR. Kann ich mir als weihnachtsgeldloser Beamter   nicht leisten!

Grüsse

Michael

P.S.

Suche allerdings noch ein paar Opfer für eine Woche Mallorca im Frühjahr, allerdings on road only!


----------



## mikkael (29. November 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> ..ischt mir vom Preis/Leistungsverhältniss zu teuer; wenn dumm läuft, zahlt man für 3 Fahrtage ca. 350 EUR.



Onkel Sunday,
Sag einfach Bescheid, wenn Du kommen willst, Michael! Fix ist noch gar nichts, vielleicht kriegen wir alles ein bisschen günstiger. Es wär super wenn unser Trailpapst mit von der Partie wäre und uns paar Singletracks zeigen könnte.

VG Mikkael


----------



## mikkael (30. November 2004)

Also, mit Volker haben wir uns überlegt, wie wir die Sache entschiedend vorantreiben könnten. Wahrscheinlich hat Michael hier recht, wenn er sagt, es könnte für 3 Biketage teuer werden.

Wir drehen den Spiess um und machen alles *Halbpension* anstatt All-Inclusive. Wir werden ja eher biken bzw. den ganzen Tag unterwegs sein; für das Bierchen abends kommt jeder selbst nach. Somit kann endlich auch mal um die Wette gefahren werden! 

Wir haben uns das *Hotel Alba Resort* ausgesucht. Dadurch ändert sich der Preis im Februar auf *EUR 213,-* (ohne Biken)

Heute Abend bringen wir paar Unterlagen vom Hotel mit.

VG Mikkael


----------



## mikkael (1. Dezember 2004)

Wie gestern abgesprochen, fixieren wir hier den Termin für die MTB-Reise auf *18.-22.02.2005* ab/bis Düsseldorf.

Die wichtigen Daten, Details und Preise sind hier im Thread. Die Bike- und Tourpreise folgen in Kürze.

Grüsse

Mikkael


----------



## Ploughman (3. Dezember 2004)

Hi Folks

habt Ihr den Bericht von rayc bezüglich Side gelesen? Steht im Reise und Routen Thread und scheint nicht sooo berauschend zu sein.

Ciao
Plafmän


----------



## Delgado (3. Dezember 2004)

Ploughman schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Folks
> 
> habt Ihr den Bericht von rayc bezüglich Side gelesen? Steht im Reise und Routen Thread und scheint nicht sooo berauschend zu sein.
> 
> ...



.... war froh um diesen Bericht   

Gruß Delgado

PS: .. der erst einen Freiwilligen für Mallorca 2005 gefunden hat.
      6.-20. März, 621,00  incl. *allem!*


----------



## Happy_User (3. Dezember 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

 ja, Side Biken hatte ich gestern auch gesehen. Nicht ganz meine Welt. Schade. Aus dem Winterwochenende wird bei mir nichts. Mein RU wird vor Ostern abgebaut. 
 Alles geht nicht.

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## rayc (8. Dezember 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ja, Side Biken hatte ich gestern auch gesehen. Nicht ganz meine Welt. Schade. Aus dem Winterwochenende wird bei mir nichts. Mein RU wird vor Ostern abgebaut.
> Alles geht nicht.
> ...



Hier treibt sich also die halbe Top10 des WPs rum   
Habe im Sommer (Mai bis Oktober) in Bonn gearbeitet. Bin von dort nach Feierabend über Kottenforst bis ins Ahrtal mit meinen Birdy vorgestossen. 

Bevor ihr euch für Mallorca und gegen Side entscheidet, dürft ihr mich ruhig mit Fragen zu Side löchern.

Ich habe in meiner Fotogalerie paar Bilder zu Side eingestellt.
Ich war schon mehrfach auf den Kanaren (La Palma, Teneriffa, La Gomera) zum Biken, da hat jedes andere Bikegebiet es schwer den Vergleich standzuhalten. 
In Side haben sie einen leistungsstarken Guide (es gibt genau 2 Guides), mit den man auch schwere Touren fahren kann. Bilal Akgul war bei der CC-EM in Polen 31igster in der U23-Wertung. Das Problem ist eher, das die meisten Gäste deutlich schwächer sind als man selbst. Preislich und wettermässig dürften beide Gebiete etwa vergleichbar sein. Landschaftlich halte ich Malle aber auch nicht für den Brüller.

Delgado, willst Du auf Mallorca MTB oder RR fahren ? 
Ich hoffe momentan, das das RR-Trainingslager der Triathleten des TUS Griesheims in Südafrika zustande kommt, denn da war ich noch nicht. Bin selbst kein Mitglied  vom TUS, aber die nhemen auch Nicht-Mitglieder mit.

Dann noch viel Spass beim Biken und beim WP
ray

p.s.: Leute wie rollingbeaver können/sollen einen den Spass am Biken nicht verderben.


----------



## Delgado (8. Dezember 2004)

rayc schrieb:
			
		

> Hier treibt sich also die halbe Top10 des WPs rum
> Habe im Sommer (Mai bis Oktober) in Bonn gearbeitet. Bin von dort nach Feierabend über Kottenforst bis ins Ahrtal mit meinen Birdy vorgestossen.
> 
> Bevor ihr euch für Mallorca und gegen Side entscheidet, dürft ihr mich ruhig mit Fragen zu Side löchern.
> ...




Hi rayc,

Malle mit RR wie immer.

PS: Wer ist eigentlich rollingbeaver?


----------



## mikkael (8. Dezember 2004)

rayc schrieb:
			
		

> Bevor ihr euch für Mallorca und gegen Side entscheidet, dürft ihr mich ruhig mit Fragen zu Side löchern.



Hallo Ray,

es gibt bereits 5 Leute, die sich für die Side-Reise angemeldet haben. Ich würde mich aber sehr freuen, wenn Du Deine Erfahrung bezüglich Side mit uns teilen könntest.

Hier meine Fragen:
1. Wie können wir mit dem *Bilal* Kontakt aufnehmen (Mail, Tel usw.)? Ging (geht) alles über Biketeam Türkei? Den Tolun von Biketeam habe ich zufälligerweise im März kennengelernt, ich dachte er wäre hier in Stuttgart und organisiert das ganze von hier aus.
2. Welche Touren würdest du uns empfehlen? (GPS-Tracks, Overlay usw.)
3. Du hast erwähnt, es war nicht möglich ins Hinterland zu fahren. Genau das sollte eigentlich ein Highlight sein.

Deinen Bericht habe ich mit Interesse gelesen. 

VG Mikkael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Happy_User (8. Dezember 2004)

rayc schrieb:
			
		

> Hier treibt sich also die halbe Top10 des WPs rum
> ...
> Bevor ihr euch für Mallorca und gegen Side entscheidet, dürft ihr mich ruhig mit Fragen zu Side löchern.
> ...
> ...


 Genau, habe schon den Antrag gestellt, einen Melkschemel mit SellItalia TT als Bürostuhl zu bekommen. 

 Deinen Fotos nach zu Urteilen, warst Du aber nicht im März, sondern mehr Mai in Sidi, oder irre ich da?

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## rayc (9. Dezember 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Genau, habe schon den Antrag gestellt, einen Melkschemel mit SellItalia TT als Bürostuhl zu bekommen.
> 
> Deinen Fotos nach zu Urteilen, warst Du aber nicht im März, sondern mehr Mai in Sidi, oder irre ich da?
> 
> ...


Hallo Holger,

ich war jetzt Ende November (13.11-27.11) in Side. Ich dachte, das hättest Du mitbekommen   

Die Fragen von mikkael beantworte ich noch ...


----------



## Happy_User (9. Dezember 2004)

rayc schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Holger,
> 
> ich war jetzt Ende November (13.11-27.11) in Side. Ich dachte, das hättest Du mitbekommen
> 
> Die Fragen von mikkael beantworte ich noch ...


 Ja, sorry. 
 Hatte dich mit diesem Thema durcheinander gebracht. 

 Asche auf mein Haupt, oder : Ich sollte nicht so viele Themen lesen. 

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## rayc (9. Dezember 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Wie können wir mit dem *Bilal* Kontakt aufnehmen (Mail, Tel usw.)? Ging (geht) alles über Biketeam Türkei? Den Tolun von Biketeam habe ich zufälligerweise im März kennengelernt, ich dachte er wäre hier in Stuttgart und organisiert das ganze von hier aus.


Bila arbeitet für Tolun (Biketeam-Türkei).
Habe 2 PDFs vom biketeam Türkei bekommen ([email protected])
Tel. in Stuttgart: 0711-6599708 (0173-8092484)
Tel in Side: ++90-242-7533672
Bila ist ein netter Kerl, kann aber kein Deutsch und nur etwa 10 Wörter Englisch.
Tolun hat 2 Firmen in der Nähe von Bursa und ist dort wohl die meiste Zeit. Die Bikestation ist wohl eher ein Hobby. Sein Sohn in Stuttgart ist direkter Ansprechpartner in Deutschland (macht dies nebenberuflich). 


			
				mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> 2. Welche Touren würdest du uns empfehlen? (GPS-Tracks, Overlay usw.)


Ich kann Dir meine GPS-Aufzeichnungen zukommen lassen. Hast Du ein GPS-Gerät und welche Software ? 
Ich benutze ein Magellan Meridian Platinum und die Software Fugawi.
Ich bin keine Tour so gefahren wie offiziell angeboten (bis auf zwei). Sondern immer Kombinationen von mehren Touren.
Wieviel Touren wollt ihr fahren ? Damit ich ein Ranking der Touren mache.


			
				mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> 3. Du hast erwähnt, es war nicht möglich ins Hinterland zu fahren. Genau das sollte eigentlich ein Highlight sein.


Die Gründe für die nicht angebotenen Touren ins Hinterland waren folgende:
In der ersten Wochen waren wir zu wenig Gäste.
In der zweiten Wochen gab es genügend Interessenten (6 Biker), aber ungeschickterweise hat Tolun den Sprinter für seine Fahrt nach Izmir genommen, somit gab es kein Fahrzeug für den Transfer 
Es wäre eh nur eine Tour ins Hinterland zustande gekommen, da laut Tolun es schon zu kalt war ins hohe Gebirge des Hinterlandes zu fahren. Die Berge des Taurus-Gebirges waren auch schon schneebedeckt.

Ich würde euch empfehlen, von Tolun eine Zusage für 1-2 Touren ins Hinterland zu bekommen. (Der Transfer kostet etwa 10  extra!)

Nemmt ihr eure eigenen Räder mit?
DIe Busfahrer haben sowohl bei der Hin- und der Rückfahrt rumgemault. 
Wenn ihr zu 5 anreist, wird das Biketeam den Transfer der Räder übernehmen.
(Umbedingt vorher klären !!!)
Die Leihräder sind okay.

Als Hotel würde ich Side Beach empfehlen. (Kenne ich nicht persönlich, wurde mir aber vorort von mehreren Leuten empfohlen).

Ihr müsst nicht ungedingt über Öger buchen. Wenn ihr über andere Veranstalter bucht, wird es deutlich günstiger. Ihr müsst dann aber das Bikepakcet dann direkt beim Biketeam kaufen (Ilker hat es für 75 bekommen).
Das Tourenpacket (4Touren) kostet dann 42 Euro.

Seid ihr für 1 oder 2 Wochen dort ?

ray


----------



## mikkael (9. Dezember 2004)

rayc schrieb:
			
		

> Tolun hat 2 Firmen in der Nähe von Bursa und ist dort wohl die meiste Zeit. Die Bikestation ist wohl eher ein Hobby. Sein Sohn in Stuttgart ist direkter Ansprechpartner in Deutschland.


Dann habe ich seinen Sohn kennengelernt. 



			
				rayc schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann Dir meine GPS-Aufzeichnungen zukommen lassen. Hast Du ein GPS-Gerät und welche Software? Ich benutze ein Magellan Meridian Platinum und die Software Fugawi.


Garmin 60CS, Fugawi habe ich nicht, nur die Software von Garmin. Aber die Ausfzeichnungen können helfen, es wär super wenn du sie mal zuschicken könntest.



			
				rayc schrieb:
			
		

> Wieviel Touren wollt ihr fahren ? Damit ich ein Ranking der Touren mache.


3 Touren insgesamt, da wir nur 3 Biketage haben.



			
				rayc schrieb:
			
		

> Die Gründe für die nicht angebotenen Touren ins Hinterland waren folgende: In der ersten Wochen waren wir zu wenig Gäste.
> In der zweiten Wochen gab es genügend Interessenten (6 Biker), aber ungeschickterweise hat Tolun den Sprinter für seine Fahrt nach Izmir genommen, somit gab es kein Fahrzeug für den Transfer


Das sollte für uns kein Problem darstellen, Transport organisiere ich selbst.



			
				rayc schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde euch empfehlen, von Tolun eine Zusage für 1-2 Touren ins Hinterland zu bekommen. (Der Transfer kostet etwa 10  extra!)


Ja, das machen wir!



			
				rayc schrieb:
			
		

> Nemmt ihr eure eigenen Räder mit?


Die die jetzt mitkommen nehmen die Bikes nicht mit. Aber auch in diesem fall wären die Transfers kein Problem!



			
				rayc schrieb:
			
		

> Die Leihräder sind okay.


Guter Hinweis, danke 



			
				rayc schrieb:
			
		

> Als Hotel würde ich Side Beach empfehlen. (Kenne ich nicht persönlich, wurde mir aber vorort von mehreren Leuten empfohlen).


Das Side Beach kenne ich, ist klein und einfach. Hierfür habe ich ein anderes Hotel, das Alba Resort vorgesehen.



			
				rayc schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr müsst nicht ungedingt über Öger buchen. Wenn ihr über andere Veranstalter bucht, wird es deutlich günstiger.


Nee, machen wir auch nicht! Deutlich günstig ist es eh schon!



			
				rayc schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr müsst dann aber das Bikepaket dann direkt beim Biketeam kaufen (Ilker hat es für 75 bekommen). Das Tourenpaket (4Touren) kostet dann 42 Euro.


Genauso versuchen wir das ganze zu organisieren. Allerdings noch keine Infos von Biketeam. Wir warten noch eine Woche ab.



			
				rayc schrieb:
			
		

> Seid ihr für 1 oder 2 Wochen dort ?


Insgesamt 5 Tage (18.-22.02.05), leider mit schlechten Flugzeiten. Uns bleibt 3 Biketage übrig und das sollte für ein verlängertes Wochenende schon reichen. 

Vielen Dank für die Informationen. Ich bemühe mich ein gutes Mix aus der Flugreise und dem Bikepaket zu machen.

VG Mikkael


----------



## FranG (12. Januar 2005)

Hi Mikkael,

wie schaut es eigentlich aus, findet die Reise zu dem Termin statt?

Gruß
Frank


----------



## mikkael (12. Januar 2005)

FranG schrieb:
			
		

> ..wie schaut es eigentlich aus, findet die Reise zu dem Termin statt?


@FranG
Ja, die Reise findet zu dem ausgeschriebenen Termin, mit dem ursprünglich geplanten Programm unverändert statt. Es gibt hier interssante Neuigkeiten und wahrscheinlich auch prominente Begleitung, ich werde mich in den nächsten Tagen ausführlich dazu äusssern.

VG Mikkael


----------



## hardy_aus_k (12. Januar 2005)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> ... Es gibt hier interessante Neuigkeiten und wahrscheinlich auch prominente Begleitung, ich werde mich in den nächsten Tagen ausführlich dazu äusssern ...



Nicht das hier ein Irrtum besteht, ich kann an dem Termin aus beruflichen Gründen nicht !

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## mikkael (22. Januar 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht das hier ein Irrtum besteht, ich kann an dem Termin aus beruflichen Gründen nicht ! / Gruß / Hardy


Guten Morgen,

er ist zwar promi genug, aber hier hatte nicht den Hardy gemeint. 

*Kurzes Update über die Reise:* Die ursprüngliche Idee ein gemeinsames MTB-Wochenende zu verbringen nimmt zunehmend interessante Formen an, weil wir aus dieser Angelegenheit auch etwas kommerzielles (nämlich ein zubuchbares MTB-Paket für unsere eigenen Reisen) schnüren möchten. 

Aus diesem Grund hat unsere PR-Maschinerie auf Hochtouren gearbeitet und die Redakteure der Bikemagazine zu dieser Reise eingeladen. Das Interesse ist unerwartet gross, daher wird kurzfristig ein weiterer Termin für diese "MTB-Reise" geben; wieder so 4/5 Tage, voraussichtlich bis Ende April.

Unsere Türkei-Reise findet -wie ursprünglich geplant- am 18.02. statt. Im Moment sind 4 Biker angemeldet. Die Bikes sind bestellt und die Touren angemeldet.

Erfreulich: Aufgrund der journalistischen Beteiligung wird uns Biketeam Türkei die neuesten Routen (Kizilagac und/oder Belek, sowie Hinterland mit etwas mehr HM) vorstellen. Ich arbeite daran, damit unsere Bikemiete und die Touren gesponsort werden, oder dass die Zeitschriften eventuell neue Bikes zum testen nach Side bringen. 

Die Anzahl der Redakteure und Photographen wird uns nächste Woche mitgeteilt. Aus diesem Grund ist es schwer zu sagen, ob wir für diesen Termin weitere Biker mitnehmen können. Den nächsten Reisetermin schreibe ich hier im Thread aus. Bei Interesse, einfach pimmen.

Ich möchte mich hier beim *rayc* bedanken. Dank seiner Hilfe haben wir die besten Tipps, umfangreiches Material, GPS-Daten und einige gute Kontakte. 

VG Mikkael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FranG (11. Februar 2005)

Hallo Mitreisende,
was nehmt Ihr denn so alles mit an Klamotten und Bergradausrüstung?
Lt. Wetteronline sind es gerade so um die 12° am Mittelmeer. Kann wohl auch mal regnen. 

Für's Bike plane ich:
 - Werkzeugtasche mit Flickzeugs und Ersatzschlauch
 - Mini-Pumpe
 - Klickies
 - Schuhe (+ Überschuhe???)
 - Trinkrucksack + Flasche
 - Helm und Brille
 - Sattel (?)

Klamotten:
 - lange + kurze Hose
 - langes + kurzes Trikot
 - Regenzeugs


Gruß
Frank


----------



## mikkael (12. Februar 2005)

FranG schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Mitreisende,
> was nehmt Ihr denn so alles mit an Klamotten und Bergradausrüstung?
> Lt. Wetteronline sind es gerade so um die 12° am Mittelmeer. Kann wohl auch mal regnen.
> 
> ...



Moin Frank,

dein Ticket haben wir bereits am Donnerstag zugeschickt. Desweiteren kommen die weiteren Reisedetails noch per Mail. Mit Volker wollten wir am Freitag uns vor dem Abflug bei mir treffen und zusammen zum Flughafen fahren. Mit uns fliegt noch jemand, ein weiterer Journalist ab Düsseldorf.

Zum gleichen Zeitpunkt fliegen drei weitere Personen ab München. Wir werden uns vor Ort im Hotel in Side bzw. am Flughafen in Antalya treffen. Darunter eine IBC-Forum-Moderatorin, @Coffee aus Nürnberg, Sebastian Böhm von der Mountain Bike News und einen Fotograph der Zeitschrift Bike.

Die Story kommt mit Bild und Bericht unter anderem auch detailliert ins IBC-Forum.

Hier MÜSSEN wir auf gutes Wetter hoffen! 

Eine gute Nachricht: Durch die Medienpräsenz, hat die ganze Organisation einen interessanten Charakter genommen. Daher werden ein weiterer Teil unserer Kosten (Bikemiete, Touren usw.) von unserer Firma gesponsort. Dessen definitive Höhe werden wir am Dienstag nach unserem Meeting mit Biketeam-Türkei wissen, deshalb gab es noch keine Rechnung weder für Dich noch für den Volker.

Tja, so weit ich die türkische Küste kenne, wird es sicherlich ab und zu regnen. Ob das Dauerregen wird, ist ne Glückssache. Ich werde sicherlich die normalen langen Bike-Sachen mitnehmen, eventuell meinen Sattel noch dazu. Überschuhe aber wahrscheinlich nicht; die Badesachen nicht vergessen.

Wir sprechen Anfang nächster Woche noch einmal und fixieren die Details für den Abflug.

Bis dahin, schönes WE!

Mikkael


----------



## Coffee (12. Februar 2005)

hallo ihr ;-)

dann will ich mcih auch mal kurz melden   bin ja auch schon im reisefieber *gg*

mitnehmen bikeklamotten:

-3/4 hose dünn + 3/4 hose dick
-beinlinge
-armlinge
-trikot lang + trikot kurz
-windweste
-regenjacke
-helm
-schuhe
-überschuhe
-handschuhe langfinger
-trinkrucksack
-riegel
-first aid packet (man weiss ja nie)
-und natürlich, pumpe, flickzeug, inbusse usw.

bikini liegt auch schon bereit *gg*

12 grad sind besser als noch ein - vor der gradzahl   

so, nun warte ich freudig auf mein ticket udn die einzelheiten udn nächste woche um die zeit hocken wir wohl schon  ein weilchen auf den bikes.

grüße coffee


----------



## Enrgy (12. Februar 2005)

Mahlzeit Gemeinde,

ich denke nach dem Meeting am Dienstag mit dem BikeTeamTürkei werden wir wissen, ob und welches Werkzeug wir benötigen. 
Ich werde aber wohl kaum meinen Rucksack umpacken, sondern alles lassen wie immer: Reifen- und Dämpferpumpe, Schlauch, Flickzeug, Multitool, Verbandszeug, Aldiriegel.
Die Sache mit den Pedalen und evtl. Sattel ist natürlich auch nicht zu vergessen.
Ich würde vor Ort auch gerne meine Lefty ins Mietbike einbauen, ob das wohl geht?


----------



## FranG (16. Februar 2005)

@Coffee
Willkommen bei der Türkeifraktion der Feierabendbiker   

@Enrgy + mikkael
Eure Reisevorbereitung ist perfekt. Ich kann schon garnicht mehr in Ruhe arbeiten...
Konntet Ihr herausfinden, ob die Bergräder von Biketeam Klickies haben?

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Coffee (16. Februar 2005)

FranG schrieb:
			
		

> @Coffee
> Willkommen bei der Türkeifraktion der Feierabendbiker
> 
> 
> Frank



danke ebenfalls. werden ja bald die gelegenheit haben einen "kaffee" zusammen zu trinken. so und jetzt mach ich feierabend ;-)


grüße coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (16. Februar 2005)

FranG schrieb:
			
		

> Konntet Ihr herausfinden, ob die Bergräder von Biketeam Klickies haben?/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Hi Frank, gestern war ja H. Tolun vom BikeTeamTürkei bei uns, wir haben über die Reise etc. geredet.
> ...


----------



## mikkael (17. Februar 2005)

Moin,

hier das letzte Feedback vom *Rayc* bezüglich der Klamotten:



			
				rayc schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo mikkael,
> irgendwie bekomme ich von euren Thread mails, sobald einer was gepostet hat. Muss ich mal abschalten.
> 
> Wegen der Austattung, kann ich zumindest 1-2 Fragen beantworten.
> ...



Also ich werde nicht viel mitnehmen, sogar das übliche Werkzeug nicht. Da ist je eh alles dabei.

ARD sagte 20°C voraus fürs Wochenende, will aber keine falsche Hoffnungen machen!

VG Mikkael


----------



## hardy_aus_k (17. Februar 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

ich lese gerade, dass es bei Euch nun zur Sache geht.

Deshalb schnell mal alles Gute und super viel Spaß bei Eurem Türkei-Trip. Ich wünsche ich auf jeden Fall nicht den Schnee, den ich haben werde   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## zippi (18. Februar 2005)

Ja, Jungs und Mädels, macht es gut! Geile Trails, Sonne und endlich mal gute Fotos  
Ich bleib daheim und  ein bißchen.
See you


----------



## FranG (10. März 2005)

Analog dauert etwas länger (und hält länger  )...

Habe soeben die Dias der ersten beiden Tage gepostet. Schaut doch mal unter http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showg...page=1&sortby=f&sorttime=all&way=asc&cat=6477 
Weitere folgen...

Buenos Dias!
Frank


----------



## Coffee (11. März 2005)

ohhh danke frank. hast du nun schon die anderen? wenn nein schicke ich dir gerne eine dvd.

grüße coffee


----------



## FranG (11. März 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> ohhh danke frank. hast du nun schon die anderen? wenn nein schicke ich dir gerne eine dvd.
> 
> grüße coffee



Die restlichen Fotos sind jetzt auch zu sehen!
DVD wäre fein - ich schick' dir meine Adresse.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Enrgy (11. März 2005)

FranG schrieb:
			
		

> Die restlichen Fotos sind jetzt auch zu sehen!




Hä?? Ich jetzt garnix mehr - alles weg!

Dafür hab ich schonmal angefangen, meine Pics hochzuschaufeln. Rest kommt morgen.

Oder sind meine Pics nun auch weg für den Rest der Welt?


----------

